# Rimor mains hook up problem



## rodgemx125 (Feb 28, 2015)

I have just purchased a 2002 rimor 474 superbrig.

When i got it home i plugged it into the mains hook up and it would not register on the control panel? It just says "ext supply OFF" i have checked the fuses and the main trip in the camper. I have tried to follow the power cable to see where it goes but it disappears into some ducting!

The previous owner has been using a separate battery charger for the leisure battery so I am wondering if this has been a problem for ages, however he said he had it connected to the mains and the fridge has been on.

Any help or advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rodgemx125 (Feb 28, 2015)

220 V Power supply
Icon concerning the functions of the 220 V power supply and the functions of the power
supply unit. The bars of the icon frame light up if the inside temperature of the power supply
unit exceeds 70°C. The flash indicates connection to the active power supply.
In this menu it is possible to activate two charging procedures, FAST and
MAINTENANCE, as alternatives to those normally used.
EXT. SUPPLY: ON or OFF
This indicates the presence of the 220V line connected to the power supply unit. This
indication is also shown by the flash symbol, which, if shown, means connection to the 220
V power supply.

The above is from the owners manual, even when my rimor is connected to the mains it still says "ext supply off"


----------



## HarryTheHymer (May 1, 2005)

What is the make of the system ie. CBE, Electroblok or something else ?

Suggest you first establish that the EHU cable is delivering power as it enters the van. 

Even if the charger unit is kaput you should still get 240v to the fridge and mains plugs.


----------



## rodgemx125 (Feb 28, 2015)

Its a arsilicii system, There is definitely power coming into the van and out of the trip unit.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

if the fridge and sockets are working, suggesting the power coming in is ok, the problem is likely to be with your power block / charger. 
Presumably the leisure battery is being charged when driving (and if it isn't the battery would be flat as a pancake!), make sure everything is connected and working in the power block / charger.

the manual for my Schaudt electrobloc notes that if the leisure battery isn't charging when the vehicle is connected to the mains, and the voltage reading is under 13.2v then power isn't getting to the unit, or there is fault in the electrobloc.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rodgemx125 said:


> Its a arsilicii system, There is definitely power coming into the van and out of the trip unit.


I agree with Mike, sounds like your charger is faulty.

This info may be helpful.

http://www.aandncaravanservices.co.uk/arsilicii.php


----------



## rodgemx125 (Feb 28, 2015)

replaced the charger unit and went away for the weekend but now it appears that the leisure system is not charging from the van when driven, left home with 7 of 8 bars of charge drove 200 miles and had 4 of 8 bars?
On the control panel it shows the engine battery voltage and it increases to 14.5v when running but does not seem to top the auxiliary battery up.
This van is becoming a headache:crying:


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

rodgemx125 said:


> ....but now it appears that the leisure system is not charging from the van when driven, left home with 7 of 8 bars of charge drove 200 miles and had 4 of 8 bars?


I take it that you had just unhooked from the mains with your reading of 7 bars and your reading of 4 bars was some time after arriving at your destination? Probably nothing wrong with this. Your leisure battery may not actually have been fully charged when you unhooked, the reading of 7 bars would reflect the fact that the charger had been shoving in around 14 volts, but the true voltage after rest would be considerably less.

You really need a multimeter to take voltage readings when the battery is at rest and also when the engine is running to have a clearer idea what is happening.

I suspect it could be working fine, at worst the leisure battery may need replacing but it's only guesswork without some true voltage readings.

JohnW


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I have the same system and also had one or two issues with my bat charger, just a thought there is a switch on top of the charger is it switched on, also the terminals on the charger seem to get a bit corroded so just check these. Dennis


----------

